# Surf Side Beach access #3 10/29/14



## AirForceJack (Oct 3, 2011)

Had a great time taking the kids to see their 1st beach sunrise in a long time. We left Pearland about 615 am and made to the beach at 730 just to watch this come up! We stayed all day and hit Whiting all day, had something hit my 13ftr enough to bend it over just about all the way, but just didnt hit the hook. Later on me and my the kiddos picked up all the trash and walked to the trashcans and the wife started hollering and i look and my 10ftr was moving pretty good well she pulled it out of the rod holder and started gettin after it and pulled in her 1st shark! Kids got to pet this along with the red about mid-day and the stingray momma also pulled in around lunchtime.. All in all it was a beautiful day at the beach with my happy family, out fished by the wife.. yeah id say so, we are hittin it again Sunday Morning bright and early shes hooked haha!!:cheers:


----------



## HollyH451 (Jun 2, 2014)

You've gotta catch up to her now!


----------



## AirForceJack (Oct 3, 2011)

HollyH451 said:


> You've gotta catch up to her now!


Thats gonna be hard but im gonna try!!


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 14, 2005)

WTG Dad! It's good that you and the kids got out.


----------



## dreamer (Aug 12, 2005)

nice!!


----------

